# Monster Garage!!!



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I was watching Monster Garage on the Discovery Channel the other night and they were making a remote controlled car. It was a Monte Carlo that they made to drive without a driver.

It got me thinking. Wouldn't it be a cool project to make out of a lawn tractor???

You could put a camera on the front with a LCD screen on the remote. Just sit back on the hammock and let the machine do the work. It would also be great for those less than safe environments. 

Although a runaway RC lawn mower could potentially be lethal!!


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Back in the 80's, I was at the International Lawn and Garden Expo in Louisville and while outside in the Demo area a tractor came by me without anyone driving. It was a Kubota tractor that I thought maybe had gotten away from someone. As the tractor passed by me I seen the deck going up, then I looked around to see two Japanese men with remote in their hands with a grin on their face. First time I'd seen anything like that. Old memories.


----------

